# Wifi and Streaming ?



## sportman9

I just got a smart tv samsung 65inch I subscribe to 6 streaming apps on the tv my Wifi router I have to replace it which the streaming are on will I have to get new passwords to my streaming accounts ?


----------



## litzdog911

What apps?
Your streaming account passwords shouldn't care what device you're using. And certainly won't care if you're just changing your WiFi router.


----------



## P Smith

Just provide same account/passwords for setup apps on your new TV


----------



## CTJon

Yup - have the same on my TV - just use the same Id passwords that I use elsewhere. Some apps/tv just have you logon to your account on another device and enter a code that the TV provides - than all logged in


----------



## sportman9

As far as getting a new Wifi router can I or will I put in a new username and password in wifi on my tv ?


----------



## litzdog911

Probably. To connect your TV to your new WiFi, you'll need the SSID and password of your new WiFi router. But any streaming apps will use the same user name & password that you've been using.


----------



## sportman9

Can I ask a streaming Remote Question here or do I have to start a new post ?


----------



## djmaxwell

sportman9 said:


> Can I ask a streaming Remote Question here or do I have to start a new post ?


probably best to start a new post.


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> Can I ask a streaming Remote Question here or do I have to start a new post ?


Since your remote control has nothing to do with the Internet and everything to do with the streaming device itself, it would be better asked in the IPTV sub-forum:









IPTV Hardware


For discussion of IPTV related hardware including mobile platforms.




www.dbstalk.com


----------



## pappasbike

sportman9 said:


> As far as getting a new Wifi router can I or will I put in a new username and password in wifi on my tv ?


If you use the same username and password that you used before on your WiFi network you won’t have to change anything on any device. I never have and have had at least 3 routers. If you get a new device - phone, tv, tablet, etc. you will have to log into those apps on that device with whatever password you use for them. Now some routers will have or can have a separate log in to access their settings. But I use the same password for the router as I do for the WiFi network.


----------



## lordgaliwyn

sportman9 said:


> I just got a smart tv samsung 65inch I subscribe to 6 streaming apps on the tv my Wifi router I have to replace it which the streaming are on will I have to get new passwords to my streaming accounts ?


no need to change your paswords


----------



## NashGuy

pappasbike said:


> If you use the same username and password that you used before on your WiFi network you won’t have to change anything on any device. I never have and have had at least 3 routers.


Same here. Any time I change wifi routers (as I did just last week), I log into its settings (through a web browser or an app provided by the router manufacturer) and change the name of the wifi network and its password to the same thing I was using on the previous router. This way I don't have to change anything on all the different devices that connect to wifi throughout the house.


----------



## harsh

NashGuy said:


> This way I don't have to change anything on all the different devices that connect to wifi throughout the house.


Thus extending the opportunities for another couple years to hack your password.


----------



## NashGuy

harsh said:


> Thus extending the opportunities for another couple years to hack your password.


Not something I'm too worried about, for multiple reasons.


----------



## sportman9

I have to get a new Wifi router from verizon which is the best and newest to get ?


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> I have to get a new Wifi router from verizon which is the best and newest to get ?


Do you need a router from Verizon or just one that will work with Verizon?

It is important that you tell us which Verizon broadband service you subscribe to.


----------



## TimeLord04

sportman9 said:


> I have to get a new Wifi router from verizon which is the best and newest to get ?


7-31-2022 at 4:19 PM - PDT

If you are on Verizon FIOS, the new G3100 - WiFi 6 Modem/Router goes for about $210.

*[EDIT:]*

Verizon FIOS G3100 Modem/Router - WiFi 6

New from Verizon, (see Link, above), goes for $299.99. *[EDIT 2:]* As per the documentation at the Link, (above), the G3100 'can' be extended, (IF needed), with an additional G3200 Range Extender for an ADDITIONAL $199.99 from Verizon.



TimeLord04


----------



## sportman9

harsh and Timelord04 I need a router from Verizon I got one 3 weeks a go the one in link below after 2 weeks of using it stalled on gmail will not load sites bad router should I try which ever one verizon brings or ask for another model ?


Verizon FIOS Modem/Router - WiFi 6


----------



## TimeLord04

sportman9 said:


> harsh and Timelord04 I need a router from Verizon I got one 3 weeks a go the one in link below after 2 weeks of using it stalled on gmail will not load sites bad router should I try which ever one verizon brings or ask for another model ?
> 
> 
> Verizon FIOS Modem/Router - WiFi 6


5:07 PM - PDT

Since you've got the G3100 just 3 weeks ago, I'd have them send out a Technician to check services, the Modem/Router, and connections to and from the Modem/Router. If they determine the unit is bad, (which by your description, it seems to be), they should replace the unit at no charge. (I'd assume there's AT LEAST a 1-Yr Warranty on the unit.)


TimeLord04


----------



## sportman9

Timelord04 I had someone see about the the Modem/Router, and connections to and from the Modem/Router.with their computer did not work it stalled on gmail will not load sites bad router same as on my computer should I try which ever one verizon brings or ask for another model ?


----------



## TimeLord04

sportman9 said:


> Timelord04 I had someone see about the the Modem/Router, and connections to and from the Modem/Router.with their computer did not work it stalled on gmail will not load sites bad router same as on my computer should I try which ever one verizon brings or ask for another model ?


5:27 PM - PDT

This is why you need to have Verizon send a Technician out to professionally check services and connections, to and from the Modem/Router. There MAY be a service 'line' issue on the Fiber, or where your Fiber connects at their Central Office. However; IF the Modem/Router IS bad, in having a Verizon Technician out to check the device AND the connections and services, the Technician 'should' have a replacement available. As I said, there 'should' be at least a 1-Yr Warranty on the device.

IF THEY determine the Modem/Router IS bad, and YOU decide you want a different model, then in having the Technician out, YOU can talk to the Tech about your best options.

It is best time to have a FIOS Service Technician come out to your location.


TimeLord04


----------



## sportman9

Timelord04 the Modem/Router was free am going to tell em I want a new one


----------



## TimeLord04

sportman9 said:


> Timelord04 the Modem/Router was free am going to tell em I want a new one


5:50 PM - PDT

IF there is still Warranty on the unit, you 'should' be able to obtain a new unit from them without charge. IF they come out and determine there is NO Warranty on the unit, and you then have to purchase a replacement, the G3100 IS the newest unit available, according to my recent Web Search.

IF you have to purchase a new G3100 from Verizon, it is $299.99. IF that is too expensive, you will have to ask about options from Verizon/Verizon's Tech. *[EDIT:]* Used, or on e-Bay, these CAN go for about $210. But, as you've observed in being given a defective 'free' unit, you get what you pay for. There's NO guarantee you won't experience the same issues on a used unit off e-Bay.

Good Luck,


TimeLord04


----------



## sportman9

Timelord04 I would be getting the Modem/Router free from Verizon not Ebay am going to tell em I want a new one


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> Timelord04 I would be getting the Modem/Router free from Verizon not Ebay am going to tell em I want a new one


Rather than peppering us with questions, you would be best served to contact Verizon, tell them that your Internet isn't working right and ask them what they recommend. They have the tools and equipment to get you back online but they aren't going to do anything until they know you're having problems. They're also the only ones that can confirm that you don't have some other problem. It is possible that there's nothing wrong with your gateway/router.

If Gmail is the only site you're having trouble with, it is likely that Gmail is the problem as they roll out their new interface. I would avoid the topic of Gmail in talking with Verizon.


----------



## sportman9

harsh I have been on the phone with verizon said router is good it is not I had someone bring a computer see about the the Modem/Router, and connections to and from the Modem/Router.with their computer did not work it stalled on gmail and other sites will not load same as on my computerI will tell verizon brings or ask for another model ?


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> harsh I have been on the phone with verizon said router is good it is not I had someone bring a computer see about the the Modem/Router, and connections to and from the Modem/Router.with their computer did not work it stalled on gmail and other sites will not load same as on my computerI will tell verizon brings or ask for another model ?


There is no need to repost your thoughts and findings again and again. We only need to scroll up to see where you've been.

If Verizon says that the router is good, you need to demonstrate to them (not us or any of your friends) that it isn't. Repeating your findings to us isn't going to convince Verizon of anything.

As I suggested previously, the problem may be with Gmail. Are you able to use your Verizon connection to do other things?


----------



## sportman9

harsh you asked Are you able to use your Verizon connection to do other things? barley


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> harsh you asked Are you able to use your Verizon connection to do other things? barley


It unnecessary to summarize or re-type previous posts. If you want to quote a post, use the Reply button at the lower left of the message window:








Did you mean "barely"?

Are you using your Verizon connection to read and post messages here?


----------



## sportman9

harsh said:


> It unnecessary to summarize or re-type previous posts. If you want to quote a post, use the Reply button at the lower left of the message window:
> View attachment 32311
> 
> Did you mean "barely"?
> 
> Are you using your Verizon connection to read and post messages here?


----------



## sportman9

harsh am using your Verizon connection to read and post messages here barely


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> harsh am using your Verizon connection to read and post messages here barely


You're not using my Verizon connection because I don't have one. I guess the question comes down to what "barely" means. It tells me that your connection is at least partially working.

In any event, we aren't going to be able to solve your problem. If the problem is truly with Verizon, only they can fix it but you're going to have to be much more specific than "barely" about the symtoms.


----------



## WestDC

The "PHONE" company cannot fix anything it's always a user problem -


----------



## sportman9

*harsh you have been very good to me in answering questions can I please ask you about my new 65 class OLEED 4K Smart TV Q80B Samsung tv, questions I have am not an expert please*









https://www.samsung.com/us/televisi.../65-qled-4k-smart-tv-q80b-2022-qn65q80bafxza/


----------



## harsh

WestDC said:


> The "PHONE" company cannot fix anything it's always a user problem -


Given the diagnostic tools that they have today, they may be right.


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> *harsh you have been very good to me in answering questions can I please ask you about my new 65 class OLEED 4K Smart TV Q80B Samsung tv, questions I have am not an expert please*


That's a question for a different forum:









High Definition Displays


Discussion of LCD, Plasma, DLP and CRT display devices.




www.dbstalk.com





I suggest you read the operators manual because I'm not inclined to read it to you.


----------



## sportman9

On a smart tv samsung 65inch I subscribe to 6 streaming apps on the tv my Wifi router I have to replace it which the streaming are on will I want a new useername and password to my streaming accounts will my ip address change ?


----------



## litzdog911

Not sure I understand your question. 
If the 6 streaming apps are on your Samsung Smart TV, you will only need to change the WiFi log-in on the TV. The streaming apps will pick up the network connection from the TV. And the WiFi log-in will not affect your streaming app username/password.


----------



## sportman9

harsh for give me let me explain please around where I live their are a bunch of verizon routers which do not work in less you change ip address from v6 to v4 in the router my question is I want to change in the tv my username/password. will it remember the v4 ip address ?


----------



## P Smith

yes
TV will keep pairs username/password for EACH Wi-Fi hot spot before you will do factory reset on it


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> harsh for give me let me explain please around where I live their are a bunch of verizon routers which do not work in less you change ip address from v6 to v4 in the router my question is I want to change in the tv my username/password. will it remember the v4 ip address ?


The IP default LAN IP address of the router as well as the default user and password are detailed in the router's user guide (and maybe on the router's product label).

Unless your TV has a web browser (it is uncommon to have a fully functional web browser in a TV), you won't be able to use it to configure your router.

Configuring the IP addressing protocol (IPv4 .vs. IPv6) of the TV usually isn't necessary but if it is possible, it will be detailed in the TV user's manual. We're not here to read your manuals to you.


----------



## sportman9

harsh can I just change the wifi username on the samsung smart tv ?


----------



## P Smith

you CAN'T ! connect to the WiFi AP and do what you want there


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> harsh can I just change the wifi username on the samsung smart tv ?


Wi-fi doesn't use user names; it uses only passwords. The Wi-Fi password that the TV uses can be changed using the TV's menus. For instructions on how to do that, you'll need to consult the TV's user manual/guide.

You need to be crystal clear about what device it is that you're trying to change the configuration of (the TV, the router or something else). If you aren't, you get answers like the one that P Smith gave suggesting that what you're trying to do is impossible when it most certainly isn't impossible.


----------



## James Long

Considering the level of confusion I believe sportman9 is referring to the SSID as the username. There is no use in chastising him over using the wrong term. These sort of conversations require a lot of "translation" and patience.

Starting from the top: It appears that sportman9 has Verizon as an ISP and was having issues. Verizon sent sportman9 a new router and (according to sportman9) it "barely" works. It appears to work for posting to our site unless sportman9 is using cell phone service or some other connection.

sportman9, the best solution is to seek professional help. If Verizon has access to your router (beyond being able to see it connected to their network) they will be able to help you access the router through a computer or may be able to change settings remotely. Since Verizon provided the router I would hold them responsible for completing the set up and providing technical support.

Once Verizon has helped you complete the setup of your router they will provide you with the "SSID" and a password for your home. This would be the information that you would enter in to any wireless device (computer, streamer, TVs) that you want to connect to your Internet service. Most devices will search for available SSIDs and present a list - make sure you choose the SSID that Verizon has provided to you. (You will probably see multiple devices that belong to neighbors unless your home is separated from them by enough distance. Choose YOUR device, not a neighbors.) Once you have chosen the correct SSID from the list you can enter the password.

Some business wireless setups do authenticate using username and password after selecting the SSID. If you are getting a "username" prompt after selecting an SSID then either you are selecting the wrong SSID or your router is misconfigured. Again, seek professional help.

(And yes, harsh, the WiFi network setup at my workplace does prompt for username and password. Although company owned equipment uses the domain login credentials entered on the computer so the login is transparent on most devices. People who try to connect their personal equipment see the username and password prompt since their device is not recognized by the domain. Most home devices would be configured with authentication that does not require a "username".)

FYI: I can see three neighbors on my SSID list. If the houses were closer I'd see more. I suspect my neighbors can see my SSIDs including a business SSID being transmitted by a secure remote access gateway connected to my workplace. A connection that prompts for a username and password after selecting that SSID.


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> Considering the level of confusion I believe sportman9 is referring to the SSID as the username.


That's a pretty broad assumption. My TV presents me with a list of SSIDs to connect to. Unless the SSID is hidden (a vanshingly uncommon default in home networking gear), there's no reason to enter it manually.

Authentication at the Wi-fi connection level is only able to support passwords. Equating SSIDs with user names doesn't make sense as "user name" implies something unique to each user and that's clearly not the case with an SSID. It is an all too common dumbing down that should not be perpetuated.

Any system that demands a user name is likely not using Wi-fi level authentication at all. This is common an "open" Wi-fi environment that uses an arguably (arguable because companies such as CISCO are surprisingly careless about security) more secure domain or router login instead (Wi-fi security only logs the MAC address, not the person is using it).


----------



## James Long

Read my post ... "considering the level of confusion". This is not the time to pretend to be the smartest person in the world, this is the time to communicate on a level that can be understood by the target listener.

Centralized username/password is more secure than a shared password network. The administrators can prevent a user or device from accessing anything on the network without changing a shared password or knowing what MAC address the user might try next (including spoofed addresses). Not something many people have experience working with but username is a prompt people see in the rare cases that one comes across a network secured using that authentication. Included "just in case" sportman9 is actually seeing a username prompt, not an SSID prompt. (There are some systems that prompt for the SSID instead of or along side providing a list found SSIDs ... it comes in handy for hidden SSIDs.)

Hopefully sportman9 is seeking professional help from Verizon (his ISP).


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> Read my post ... "considering the level of confusion".


Verizon's instructions for connecting to their Wi-fi is pretty straightforward:

Enable Wi-fi on the device you're trying to connect
Choose the appropriate network from the available choices
Enter the password for the network
There is another FAQ entry that speaks to how to discover the SSID and default password -- some of which I covered previously.

It would appear that they use the same process that most consumer routers use so introduction of enterprise style authentication schemes and hiding SSIDs was surely confusing.


----------



## sportman9

harsh when version came out to install the wifi router he said give me any username and password to put in the wifi on my _Samsung Q80B 65_" _Class HDR 4K UHD Smart QLED TV_. he said I can change the wifi username on the samsung smart tv at any time I want to change just the username can I ?


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> he said I can change the wifi username on the samsung smart tv at any time I want to change just the username can I ?


You don't "change" the SSID. You just choose it like the TV manual says. Enter in the password you were given and you're good to go.

If you don't see the SSID that the technician gave you, he gave you the wrong information.


----------



## sportman9

harsh want to change SSID which I think I meant username see below not password in the wifi on my _Samsung Q80B 65_" _Class HDR 4K UHD Smart QLED TV_. he said I can change the wifi username on the samsung smart tv at any time I want to change just the username can I ?


----------



## harsh

You can't "change" the SSID. You can only pick one from the list. One of the networks should be the same as the "username" that the technician gave you (probably at the top of the list). This is step two that I spoke of in post #48.








Step 3 is to enter the password that the technician gave you (as I noted in post #48).








*You must not get hung up about the terms "username" and "password" as Samsung doesn't use those words.* They use "Select a Network" and "Security Key" in place of SSID and password.


----------



## sportman9

harsh or James Long thanks .for being patience.with me when version came out to install the wifi router the first time he said give me any username and password to put in the wifi on my _Samsung Q80B 65_" _Class HDR 4K UHD Smart QLED TV_ I guess it was the SSID ?. he said I can change the wifi username on the samsung smart tv at any time when I got my new wifi router he used my old username and password from the old router I want to change just the username not the password in my _Samsung Q80B 65_" _Class HDR 4K UHD Smart QLED TV _ can I ?


----------



## b4pjoe

Just for info...what is the name of the username that you want to change? Asking to see if what you are calling a username may actually be the name of a wireless SSID.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe
username I want to change is sportman13 which is the name verizon told me to make one up said I can change at any time


----------



## James Long

Where you change it is the key ... to take effect you would need to change it on the Verzion router and then change the TV (and any other wireless devices) to match. Unless the name is changed on the router (which cannot be done from the TV) changing the TV is not going to help.


----------



## b4pjoe

And to change it on the router you would have a different username and password to log into the router so that you can change it.


----------



## sportman9

James Long and b4pjoe when version came out to install the wifi router the first time Where he change it is the key you said he changed it in _Samsung Q80B 65_" _Class HDR 4K UHD Smart QLED _said give me any username and password to put in the wifi on my _Samsung Q80B 65_" _Class HDR 4K UHD Smart QLED TV_ he said I can change the wifi username on the samsung smart tv at any time when I got my new wifi router he used my old username and password from the old router I want to change just the username not the password in my _Samsung Q80B 65_" _Class HDR 4K UHD Smart QLED TV _ can I ?


----------



## b4pjoe

I'm afraid you misunderstood what he way saying. The router has an administrator user name and password used for administration of the router settings. You access the router either via a web browser or an app on your phone/tablet. Most routers have two wifi SSID's (service set identifier which in theory is the username). One for 2.4 GHz (slower but better distance) and one for 5 GHz (faster but less distance). If you want to change the SSID name you will have to login via one of the methods I said earlier. In your TV you don't have a user name. In your wifi settings in the TV it will show you a list of SSID's to pick from. Depending on how close your neighbors are you might see several you don't know what they are and can't connect to since you don't know their password. From that list you need to pick your own router's SSID. Either the 2.4 GHz or the 5 GHz. If your TV doesn't support 5GHz you won't see it in the list. If your TV is close to your router you should probably pick the 5 GHz if it is in the list. Once you pick one it will ask you for the password or pass phrase or security key...whatever your TV calls it.


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> username I want to change is sportman13 which is the name verizon told me to make one up said I can change at any time











You don't need to change anything. Just choose sportman13.

When asked for the Security Key, enter in the password you were given.


----------



## b4pjoe

He wants to change sportman13 to something else and he thinks the Verizon tech told him he could change it on the TV which he can't. He would have to login to the router either via web browser or an app to change the SSID name.


----------



## harsh

b4pjoe said:


> He wants to change sportman13 to something else and he thinks the Verizon tech told him he could change it on the TV which he can't. He would have to login to the router either via web browser or an app to change the SSID name.


The question was specifically about changing the username and password _in the TV_. The advice from the technician about changing things only confused the issue.


----------



## b4pjoe

Yes there is plenty of confusion.


----------



## sportman9

harsh and b4pjoe for give me for the confusion I want change sportman13 my username am using a PC I see it here in the screenshot when I go to show available networks I see sportman13 which I want to change hope this gives you a better idea of my issue


----------



## b4pjoe

You have to login to the administration panel of the router in order to do that.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe you said




I have to login to the administration panel of the router in order to do that.please give me a screenshot on where it is at and how to do it please


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> harsh and b4pjoe for give me for the confusion I want change sportman13 my username am using a PC I see it here in the screenshot when I go to show available networks I see sportman13 which I want to change hope this gives you a better idea of my issue


You're not playing fair here. You need to be very specific about what you're trying to accomplish and on what device. Jumping around from your TV to your computer to your router is confusing for those who are trying to help you.

I would suggest that you *not* change your SSID (which, as b4pjoe points out, must be done in the router, not the Windows settings). It is causing you more trouble than it is worth.


----------



## b4pjoe

I can't give you a screenshot of something I don't have which is your router. Most routers have instructions on the label showing how to login to the router but since this is a provider (Verizon) supplied router it may not have. Look at the bottom of the router to see if it tells how to login to it or not.


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> I have to login to the administration panel of the router in order to do that.please give me a screenshot on where it is at and how to do it please


This is covered in the router's user manual/guide as I noted in post #41. You will need to use a web browser (NOT Windows settings) to log into the router.

As you can do more harm than good in changing router settings, I recommend you *NOT* make any changes.


----------



## sportman9

harsh and b4pjoe for give me for the confusion I have to change sportman13 my username it is part of my email address do not want it as my username hope this gives you a better idea of my issue


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> harsh and b4pjoe for give me for the confusion I have to change sportman13 my username it is part of my email address do not want it as my username


Your SSID doesn't matter. There is no relationship between the SSID and anything else in your life. Changing it is complicated and doing so is not going to make anything better. It also puts you in a situation where you may do damage to your router.

You'll only see the SSID when you connect a new Wi-fi device. Learn to live with it.


----------



## b4pjoe

sportman9 said:


> harsh and b4pjoe for give me for the confusion I have to change sportman13 my username it is part of my email address do not want it as my username hope this gives you a better idea of my issue


What is the name of your Verizon service?


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe the name of my Verizon service ?


----------



## b4pjoe

sportman9 said:


> b4pjoe the name of my Verizon service ?


Yes. Or tell us the model # of your Verizon Router. It is hard to try to explain something when we don't know what you are using.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe here is the router Fios Home Router with Home Network Protection | Verizon


----------



## b4pjoe

Looking at the manu to login you need to enter the IP address into your web browser address bar: 192.168.1.254

Default password for that device is: B4QC49SWQ

But the Verizon tech most likely changed the default password and should have told you what the password is now. Same for the SSID default password which is shown in the image below.










And if those default passwords were not changed you should change them now. Below is a link where you can look at the manual for this device. Once you are logged in you should be able to change the SSID by following the manual.

Fios Router

And as Harsh said you need to be careful. You can screw things up in there. You should really have Verizon to come back out and change what you want changed.


----------



## harsh

Have you tried the Verizon Wi-fi password troubleshooter?





__





Loading…






www.verizon.com





In the troubleshooter, Verizon uses the term "network name" in place of SSID.

Again, we can't do this for you as this is between you and Verizon. You may be able to ask Verizon to make the changes for you.

I HIGHLY recommend that you NOT change your SSID or password.


----------



## sportman9

harsh and b4pjoe for give me for the confusion like I said verizion said give me a username sportman13 I know my password verizion said make one change it later hope this gives you a better idea of my issue


----------



## harsh

I fully understand what you want to do. I recommend *not* doing it as it is complicated and possibly dangerous.

If the technician knew what was best, he would have set you up with the SSID that you wanted in the first place. Just because something _could_ be done doesn't mean that it _should_ (or must) be done.


----------



## sportman9

harsh and b4pjoe for give me for the confusion I am not doing it not verizion a technician will be doing it trying to get as much details for him as I can hope this gives you a better idea of my issue


----------



## b4pjoe

I will try once more...when he was there last time did you have him change the wifi name that your TV connects to...to sportman13 and now you want it changed to something else?

If that is it that is what you need to tell him when he comes back and he should be able to do that easily.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe you said the last time did you have him change the wifi name that your TV connects to...to sportman13 and now you want it changed to something else? yes

If that is it that is what you need to tell him when he comes back and he should be able to do that easily. how it is a computer man coming out to fix it he wants detail tell me easy way to make username change ?


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> harsh and b4pjoe for give me for the confusion I am not doing it not verizion a technician will be doing it trying to get as much details for him as I can hope this gives you a better idea of my issue


I continue to recommend that the SSID *not* be changed. Changing it is not necessary and may be dangerous. [I put this at the top in case you don't read past the first sentence.]

Your "details" seem to change significantly with each post. This is very confusing.

Let me see if I understand what you're saying.

1. You're not the one who is going to be changing the SSID.
2. Verizon isn't going to be changing the SSID.
3. You have some other "technician" (computer man?) that is going to change the SSID.

If your "technician" doesn't know how to log into a router (any router), you need to find a technician that does. Better yet call (or online chat) Verizon and have them do it for you.

They will need:

The SSID (network name) that you want (is it still sportman9?)
The password (security key) that you want


----------



## b4pjoe

sportman9 said:


> how it is a computer man coming out to fix it he wants detail tell me easy way to make username change ?


All you need to tell him is to change the wifi name from sportman13 to whatever you want it to be. To be clear though I am still not 100% sure that is what you want.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe you saidAll you need to tell him is to change the wifi name from sportman13 to whatever you want it to be. sportman13 is my username is the SSID (network name) the same as the username ?


----------



## b4pjoe

Where are you typing in the username sportman13?

Your default SSID for that router is Verizon_BG6H44 as shown below. Is that what you had the tech change to sportman13??


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe for give me for the confusion the sportman13 is on _Samsung Q80B 65_" _Class HDR 4K UHD Smart QLED TV_ and here in the screenshot hope this gives you a better idea of my issue


----------



## b4pjoe

That photo does not give me a better idea for anything. It does not show sportman13 on it. That actually looks like a screenshot from a windows computer.


----------



## harsh

Your TV make and model number and your Windows Wi-fi setup have nothing to do with changing your router's Wi-fi SSID. That's where you would need to go _after_ a change has been made. Every change made to the router will need to be changed on your TV and any other Wi-fi devices. Matching the router do the devices doesn't always work.

I recommend that you NOT change the SSID and use the existing credentials that you were given by your computer guy.


----------



## sportman9

harsh and b4pjoe for give me for the confusion in the screenshot when you go to show available Networks it says my username sportman13 connected WIFI turned off hope this gives you a better idea of my issue


----------



## b4pjoe

That screen shot appears to be from Windows. Not a TV. Why don't you show us a screen shot showing the name sportman13? And why would you turn wifi off. Turn wifi on. Click show available networks. Post a screen shot of that.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe for give me for the confusion when I go to take a screenshot when in show available Networks it pop up and out not letting me take a screenshot I can tell you everything in show available Networks ?


----------



## b4pjoe

So when you click "Show available Networks" one of the options is sportman13?

If so then the wireless network from your Verizon router is named sportman13? Why do you want to rename it? The name makes absolutely no difference in how the wireless network works.

If you insist on renaming it you will have to log into the router with the username and password for the router which I instructed you how to do yesterday in a previous post in which I also included a PDF of the user manual which has instructions on how to do that.


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> b4pjoe for give me for the confusion when I go to take a screenshot when in show available Networks it pop up and out not letting me take a screenshot I can tell you everything in show available Networks ?


As long as sportman13 shows up, it doesn't matter what else is available.

If you want to connect the Windows machine via Wi-fi, you'll need to turn Wi-fi on and leave it on. I'm guessing that your Windows computer has a hardwired connection and doesn't need Wi-fi.


----------



## harsh

harsh said:


> As long as sportman13 shows up, it doesn't matter what else is available.
> 
> Are you using your computer to visit DBSTalk? If so, you don't need to connect it via Wi-fi.
> 
> If you want to connect the Windows machine via Wi-fi, you'll need to turn Wi-fi on and leave it on. I'm guessing that your Windows computer has a hardwired connection and doesn't need Wi-fi.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe you said All you need to tell him is to change the wifi name from sportman13 to whatever you want it to be. sportman13 is my username is the SSID (network name) the same as the username and keep same password ?


----------



## b4pjoe

When you say "sportman13 is my username is the SSID (network name) the same as the username and keep same password"

That makes absolutely no sense at all.

sportman13 might be the name of your SSID.

And maybe it is the same as your username somewhere else. I have no idea what you are trying to say.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe when you say SSID which I think I meant username on my _Samsung Q80B 65_" _Class HDR 4K UHD Smart QLED TV_. he said I can change username on the samsung smart tv at any time I want to change just the username ?


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> b4pjoe when you say SSID which I think I meant username on my _Samsung Q80B 65_" _Class HDR 4K UHD Smart QLED TV_. he said I can change username on the samsung smart tv at any time I want to change just the username ?


It doesn't matter what the password and username (SSID) on your TV is. You can easily change that. What you can't easily change is the router's SSID and password.

I recommend that you leave the router SSID and password alone and change your TV to match the router.


----------



## sportman9

harsh if am getting you correct I can change the name in my tv from sportman13 to something else ?


----------



## b4pjoe

sportman9 said:


> harsh if am getting you correct I can change the name in my tv from sportman13 to something else ?


If your SSID in your router is named sportman13 then you have to select that on your TV. It doesn't matter if you are using sportman13 on another account elsewhere.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe when you say SSID which I think you meant in settings in wi fi username and password on my _Samsung Q80B 65_" _Class HDR 4K UHD Smart QLED TV_. change username on the samsung smart tv and change just the username ?


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> harsh if am getting you correct I can change the name in my tv from sportman13 to something else ?


No. Only the current SSID (sportman13) is going to appear when the TV or computer search for a network.

As I've said a few times before, you can NOT change the router's SSID using your TV or using Windows Setup. You've asked this several times and the answer isn't going to change no matter how many times you ask.

I recommend that you use sportman13 with the password your computer guy gave you and be happy when everything works.

If you still have questions, go back to the page 1 of this thread and read all the answers again.









Wifi and Streaming ?


I just got a smart tv samsung 65inch I subscribe to 6 streaming apps on the tv my Wifi router I have to replace it which the streaming are on will I have to get new passwords to my streaming accounts ?




www.dbstalk.com





All of your questions have been asked and answered multiple times.


----------



## sportman9

harsh as b4pjoe said All you need to tell him is to change the wifi name from sportman13 to whatever you want it to be. sportman13 is my username is the SSID (network name) where is the wifi name ?


----------



## harsh

All of your questions have been asked and answered multiple times.


----------



## sportman9

harsh as b4pjoe said All you need to tell him is to change the wifi name from sportman13 where is the wifi name ?


----------



## b4pjoe

sportman9 said:


> harsh as b4pjoe said All you need to tell him is to change the wifi name from sportman13 where is the wifi name ?


As I have said multiple times the only way to change the name of the SSID is to login to your router via either an app on your phone or tablet if there is one or to use a web browser to login to the router via its IP address which I also posted how to do earlier in this thread.

You CANNOT change the name of the SSID on your TV as you have been told multiple times. There is not a username for the SSID. The SSID name is the network name and it has a password. That is all. As near as I can tell you had the Verizon guy change the network name to sportman13 and now you wan to change it to something else. Again...it CANNOT be changed on the TV. You can pick another network name from the list on the TV but you can't change the name of it on the TV!


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe said All you need to tell him is to change the wifi name from sportman13 where is it ?


----------



## b4pjoe

On the router. On a computer open a web browser and in the address bar type in the IP address which should be 192.168.1.254 and hit the enter key on the keyboard. It should bring up a login page. Enter the password and login. Then you can change the name of the SSID. I can't explain it any simpler. If you don't know how to do that...give up.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe Enter the password and login in .which password ? Then you can change the name of the SSID. which is my sportman13 correct ?


----------



## b4pjoe

The router password.


----------



## b4pjoe

Your default router password is shown on the label on the bottom of your router. Turn it over and look at it to see if it is the same as this. It should be similar to the image below. The Verizon tech that set it up should have changed it and told you the password. If the password that is on the label of your router does not work you will need to ask the tech what he changed it to.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe the Verizon tech that changed it and told me to choose the password. I did when he told me to choose a username which is sportman13 which I want to change hope this gives you a better idea of my issue


----------



## b4pjoe

You have to understand…in the router there is a wireless SSID that has a network name and a password. And the router also has an admin account and password. It is only used at the router via a web browser to change settings in the router. Most routers have a built in administration account where the user name is admin. On some routers this can be changed and on some it cannot.

The TV only uses the SSID network name and password. When you connect the tv to a wireless network name what is the name you select on your tv screen?

Just answer that question please.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe sportman13 is the name used


----------



## b4pjoe

So when you go to connect your tv to a wireless network you pick the network name sportman13?


----------



## harsh

b4pjoe said:


> Your default router password is shown on the label on the bottom of your router.


Chances are non-negligible that the admin password changed by whomever set the SSID to sportman13. Under the circumstances, that's what I would do.

The label you have been posting a photo of is for the "Extender" that goes along with the Verizon router but it would be interesting to try the https://mynetworksettings.com URI on the router proper.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe on the setting on the tv on wireless network verizon person said give me any name you can change it later always is sportman13 every where


----------



## b4pjoe

harsh said:


> Chances are non-negligible that the admin password changed by whomever set the SSID to sportman13. Under the circumstances, that's what I would do.
> 
> The label you have been posting a photo of is for the "Extender" that goes along with the Verizon router but it would be interesting to try the https://mynetworksettings.com URI on the router proper.


Yeah I noticed that about the extender but that was the link he posted. His router should have a label with a similar label. He needs to look at it. And yeah they should have changed the password and the router may have forced them to change it.


----------



## b4pjoe

sportman9 said:


> b4pjoe on the setting on the tv on wireless network verizon person said give me any name you can change it later always is sportman13 every where


You will need to get the Verizon person back out. Only he knows what you might be talking about.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe when I hit this https://mynetworksettings.com here are two screenshot of my set up
hope this gives you a better idea of my issue


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> b4pjoe on the setting on the tv on wireless network verizon person said give me any name you can change it later always is sportman13 every where


And for some reason, you chose to give the Verizon person the wrong name. I'm pretty sure Verizon can fix this without a home visit.


----------



## James Long

In other words: Seek professional help. Call Verizon and they will help.


----------



## sportman9

harsh if I loggin can I change my username sportman13 ?


----------



## harsh

You won't find a "username" setting in the router.


----------



## sportman9

harsh if I loggin can I change my username sportman13 here is a screenshot ?


----------



## b4pjoe

sportman9 said:


> harsh if I loggin can I change my username sportman13 here is a screenshot ?


Yes. Type the new name and apply changes. It took you 7 pages to post relevant information about what you wanted to do.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe will everything work will I have to put my password to my streaming hulu paramount plus back in will it show the new username on the tv ?


----------



## b4pjoe

sportman9 said:


> b4pjoe will everything work will I have to put my password to my streaming hulu paramount plus back in will it show the new username on the tv ?


You will have to select the new SSID name that you gave it on your TV and it will then ask for the SSID password. Once it is connected to the new SSID you will not have to enter any new usernames and passwords for your streaming services. Your accounts on your streaming services is in no way connected to your wireless network name and password.


----------



## sportman9

harsh if I loggin change my username can I keep my password ? and change username sportman13 here is a screenshot and as for SSID name on my TV and it will then ask for the SSID password can I make it same as router loggin ?


----------



## b4pjoe

Why do you keep asking the same questions over and over and over that have already been answered multiple times?


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe please for give me and can you give me the steps for the router username change do I keep same password ? and on the tv the steps please


----------



## b4pjoe

Change wifi name and password here:










Read Harsh's post below for how to connect the TV to the network name you chose above. The list should show the new name you gave it above. Select it and enter the password you changed above.



harsh said:


> You can't "change" the SSID. You can only pick one from the list. One of the networks should be the same as the "username" that the technician gave you (probably at the top of the list). This is step two that I spoke of in post #48.
> View attachment 32332
> 
> Step 3 is to enter the password that the technician gave you (as I noted in post #48).
> View attachment 32331
> 
> *You must not get hung up about the terms "username" and "password" as Samsung doesn't use those words.* They use "Select a Network" and "Security Key" in place of SSID and password.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe please for give me I see how the router username is changed as shown in your screenshot as for the tv it has sportman13 on the tv same as the router has at the moment dose it automatically change when you choose a new username in router you use the same username on the tv ?


----------



## b4pjoe

Yes it will change from sportman13 to whatever name you give it in the router. But you will not see it change until you change the name in the router and click Apply Changes.


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> b4pjoe please for give me I see how the router username is changed as shown in your screenshot as for the tv it has sportman13 on the tv same as the router has at the moment dose it automatically change when you choose a new username in router you use the same username on the tv ?


There isn't a "router username" or a "TV username". Your router doesn't have a "username" and neither does your TV or Wi-fi network. "username" was a very bad idea on your computer guy's part (made much worse by James Long trying to explain it).

What you need to change is the "Wi-fi Name" but I don't recommend it. There is no "username" at any point in this process (not even to log into the router). "username" has been the reason that this wasn't done days ago.

None of this is going to change your streaming service logins on the TV or computer as b4pjoe said above and they will work the same without changing the SSID (Wi-fi Name). Your SSID (Wi-fi name) only comes into play when you connect a new device to your Wi-fi network -- otherwise you'll probably never see it again.

If you go against the many posts where I warned you not to make changes, be absolutely sure you write down the new "Wi-fi Name" and "Wi-fi Password" (and make sure you record them as the "Wi-fi Name" and "Wi-fi Password") or _*you won't be able to connect anything to your Wi-fi network.*_ You can cause yourself a lot of trouble if you type a wrong letter or number in the password.


----------



## sportman9

harsh can I do this like b4pjoe said
Yes it will change from sportman13 to whatever name you give it in the router. But you will not see it change until you change the name in the router and click Apply Changes.


----------



## b4pjoe

It is not a problem to change the SSID name as any device will show the new name in the list. As Harsh said if you change the password it can be a problem if you don't write it down correctly and enter it exactly when it prompts you for the new password.

Harsh has already recommended to not change either the SSID or the password and at this point I concur with him as you obviously don't understand how these things work. Your SSID and password have no bearing on any other accounts you might have so it is not hurting anything as it is now in your router.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe can I just change the username in both ?


----------



## b4pjoe

In both what? As Harsh told you....there is not a username in the router for the wifi or in the TV. Your wifi has a network name and the network name is what can change in the router and you can choose the network name on your TV. Don't ask about usernames again because usernames are not relevant in this situation.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe #133  you said wifi name when I change wifi name it changes wifi name on tv


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> harsh can I do this like b4pjoe said


It can be done, but that doesn't mean that you should do it.

Because it can cause more problems than it solves, I don't recommend changing the SSID (Wi-fi Name).

Remember that the only reason that you're making this change is because you _want_ to, not because you _need_ to. If it isn't broken, don't try to fix it.


----------



## b4pjoe

sportman9 said:


> b4pjoe #133  you said wifi name when I change wifi name it changes wifi name on tv


You will have to select the new name on the TV which will be in the list of network names that your TV shows you.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe #133  I think I am starting to get it I change wifi name as your screenshot shows and when I change wifi name select the new name on the TV which will be in the list of network names that your TV shows you. ?


----------



## b4pjoe

Yes.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe do I have to change the password ?


----------



## b4pjoe

No.


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> b4pjoe #133  I think I am starting to get it I change wifi name as your screenshot shows and when I change wifi name select the new name on the TV which will be in the list of network names that your TV shows you. ?


I said this in post #48 and posted pictures in post #52.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe and harsh I do not want to offend anyone here who has been trying to help me this is a mater of who s advice to go with for a person like me not expert at this b4pjoe looks easy to do am torn who to chose


----------



## b4pjoe

Well both harsh and myself has been saying the same thing. Either pull the trigger and make the change or stop asking the same questions for more answers that have been answered multiple times by multiple people. The fact is there is no logical reason you need to change the wifi name other than you want to.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe good you think it is safe to do seems easy ?


----------



## b4pjoe

You have been told how to do it. So that is up to you to decide. Can you just answer why it is so important to you to change the name of the wireless network name?


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> b4pjoe good you think it is safe to do seems easy ?


It is easy, but it is also easy to get it wrong and that could be bad.

It took over 100 posts to get to this point so how confident are you?


----------



## b4pjoe

And just to add...making a change to your router can go wrong. For example if you had a power outage right as you save your changes it could brick your modem to where it no longer works. Likely to happen? No. Possibility to happen. Yes. As I asked...why is it so important to you to change it?


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe and harsh very confusing one saying do it one say not to hope I can get answers


----------



## b4pjoe

Well then lets make it unanimous. Don't do it. No need to do it.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe and harsh I was not trying to be disrespectful to you both am great full for your help I just want to change sportman13 and looking for best answer


----------



## b4pjoe

Then do it. Or don't do it. It is up to you and you alone.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe maybe I can get someone to look at it online


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> b4pjoe maybe I can get someone to look at it online


As I, b4pjoe and Jame Long have all suggested, you could call (or chat) Verizon and have them do it for you.

Going somewhere else is only going to result in another 100+ posts and you still having an SSID of sportman13.


----------



## sportman9

harsh the the reason I want to do is this is the second router with the same wifi name and password


----------



## b4pjoe

After 161 posts we finally learn the why? We have told you how to do it. If you aren’t comfortable doing it yourself the way we told you then bring Verizon tech back out to do it for you.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe will get back to you and harsh


----------



## P Smith

we are anxiously waiting


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> harsh the the reason I want to do is this is the second router with the same wifi name and password


Why do you have two routers?


----------



## harsh

b4pjoe said:


> If you aren’t comfortable doing it yourself the way we told you then bring Verizon tech back out to do it for you.


I wouldn't be surprised if Verizon could make the changes without a tech visit. It appears that using the SON feature, you may be able to program them from your Verizon online account or using a device app in addition to doing it through Technical Support/Customer Service.


----------



## P Smith

harsh said:


> Why do you have two routers?


it could be set by many purposes ...other one for guests... other to cover remote area/guest house/ workshop/barn... etc.


----------



## b4pjoe

harsh said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Verizon could make the changes without a tech visit. It appears that using the SON feature, you may be able to program them from your Verizon online account or using a device app in addition to doing it through Technical Support/Customer Service.


I wouldn't either but that will just start another 9 pages of questions that will need to be verified by another poster to verify the answer from the other poster. And on and on and on...


----------



## b4pjoe

harsh said:


> Why do you have two routers?


I have 4.


----------



## harsh

P Smith said:


> it could be set by many purposes ...other one for guests... other to cover remote area/guest house/ workshop/barn... etc.


Most modern routers support guest subnets out of the box. A second router is NOT the way to handle that.


----------



## harsh

b4pjoe said:


> I have 4.


Yeah, but you're weird. That's why I've been careful throughout to stress the idea that this is a "home LAN" rather than some convoluted homelab or enterprise setup.


----------



## harsh

I can see this going badly if the TS wants both routers to have the same SSID and password. That's not why you would have two routers (especially at $10-18/month).


----------



## b4pjoe

Well he wants the two router wifis to have different names. I can see that. While they can both have the same name and password I don't think you would really know which one you were connected to unless you would look at the routers "connected devices" page unless his TV would also display the mac address which i doubt if the op even knows what that is. Anyhow it is very easy to change the network name and it should not cause a problem other than any connected devices would lose that connection and would have to be connected to the new network name. Which would probably bring a whole slew of new questions.


----------



## James Long

Before we go too deep into why there is a second router (150 posts to that answer) I wonder if there us a second router. The level of technical understanding is low enough that it could be an access point. (Actually considering the history in this thread it could be a toaster. Crazy thread.)

Routers, switches, hubs, wireless. You're killing the network engineers who know the difference. I am glad a couple of people almost have enough patience to be able to help.


----------



## P Smith

harsh said:


> Most modern routers support guest subnets out of the box. A second router is NOT the way to handle that.


I would like to see how you'll explain it to TS and how you'll guide him to setup such guest's network (my APs have no such ability)


----------



## b4pjoe

P Smith said:


> I would like to see how you'll explain it to TS and how you'll guide him to setup such guest's network (my APs have no such ability)


I'll buy a ticket to that show!


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe and harsh not fair to make me look stupid if you please read I just got a smart tv samsung 65inch tv my old router was 20 years old verizon router replaced it t verizon old me to choose a Wifi name change it at any time when I used the new router it did not work my computer person came out said reason new router did not work was I had to be on wifi v4 not v6 I want to change wifi name hope you get my issue


----------



## b4pjoe

I'm sorry if you think I made you look stupid. You were given the solution to what you want to do. Yet you still haven't done it. No one here is going to come to your house and do it. Call your computer guy to come and do it if you need someone to do it for you.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe do you know my issue do not want to keep paying to fix my wifi router for people am not stupid hope I made the issue make sense can you please tell me if am making sense


----------



## b4pjoe

Yes I understand what you want. You want to rename your wifi network name on your new router from sportman13 to something different. I told you how to do it. You still have not done it.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe since I told you my issue in detail will I chanege the v4 or anything else when I change my wifi name ?


----------



## b4pjoe

sportman9 said:


> b4pjoe since I told you my issue in detail will I chanege the v4 or anything else when I change my wifi name ?





sportman9 said:


> my computer person came out said reason new router did not work was I had to be on wifi v4 not v6 I want to change wifi name hope you get my issue


Is your router not working right now? I ask because you said the above so did your computer guy get it working or is it still not working? Also I believe what he is speaking of is IPv4 and IPv6.

If your router is working right now the way it is don't worry about v4 vs v6 and you can change the wifi now..


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe router is working IPv4 will it work when I change the wifi name ?


----------



## b4pjoe

Yes


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe then making other change the wifi will not effect other things ?


----------



## b4pjoe

Any devices that are using the sportman13 SSID will need to connect to the new SSID name.


----------



## James Long

b4pjoe said:


> Any devices that are using the sportman13 SSID will need to connect to the new SSID name.


Unless, of course, you want them to connect to the "second router" (access point?).

The modern home solution would be a "mesh" type system where two or more access points talk to each other and devices in the home connect to the access point with the best signal for where the device is located. (My TV would talk to the access point in my living room. My camera outside the kitchen pointed at the driveway would connect to the closer access point in the kitchen. If all goes well.)

Before mesh I had an access point extender installed in the kitchen to help the outdoor camera get a signal. But I found with the extender transmitting the same SSID as my router that the camera would occasionally try to connect directly to the router instead of the closer extender - so I put a different SSID on the extender and told the camera to use that unique SSID. (That also helped with wireless devices in the house that were using the extender instead of going direct to the router.)

Having multiple access points share an SSID can be done as long as the devices work together. Problems could be created if two routers (with built in access points) are using the same SSID and handing out different IP ranges. That is why it is important to know if the "second router" really is a router or if it is an access point or extender or some other device.


A home "router" is usually set up with a single WAN connection that connects to the ISP and multiple LAN connections (including wireless access points) that connect to the end user devices in the home. Most home routers provide IP network services such as managing IP addresses to devices inside the home and translating those addresses to public addresses for the WAN connection.
A home "switch" is on the wired network connected to a LAN connection on the router and wired end user devices or additional access points. A home "hub" is a dumb version of a switch, but provides the same basic function ... allowing multiple wired devices to use a single port on the router. Home switches and hubs don't have the router functions of managing IP addresses.


----------



## b4pjoe

James Long said:


> Unless, of course, you want them to connect to the "second router" (access point?).
> 
> The modern home solution would be a "mesh" type system where two or more access points talk to each other and devices in the home connect to the access point with the best signal for where the device is located. (My TV would talk to the access point in my living room. My camera outside the kitchen pointed at the driveway would connect to the closer access point in the kitchen. If all goes well.)
> 
> Before mesh I had an access point extender installed in the kitchen to help the outdoor camera get a signal. But I found with the extender transmitting the same SSID as my router that the camera would occasionally try to connect directly to the router instead of the closer extender - so I put a different SSID on the extender and told the camera to use that unique SSID. (That also helped with wireless devices in the house that were using the extender instead of going direct to the router.)
> 
> Having multiple access points share an SSID can be done as long as the devices work together. Problems could be created if two routers (with built in access points) are using the same SSID and handing out different IP ranges. That is why it is important to know if the "second router" really is a router or if it is an access point or extender or some other device.
> A home "router" is usually set up with a single WAN connection that connects to the ISP and multiple LAN connections (including wireless access points) that connect to the end user devices in the home. Most home routers provide IP network services such as managing IP addresses to devices inside the home and translating those addresses to public addresses for the WAN connection.
> A home "switch" is on the wired network connected to a LAN connection on the router and wired end user devices or additional access points. A home "hub" is a dumb version of a switch, but provides the same basic function ... allowing multiple wired devices to use a single port on the router. Home switches and hubs don't have the router functions of managing IP addresses.


Yes but it took 9 pages to even be told there is a second router if that is indeed what it is. He did say he wants to rename the sportman13 SSID because it is using the same SSID on his second router. Assuming that is correct it shouldn't hurt anything to rename the SSID on his new router. I know that is a lot of assuming but that is all of the info he has given us.

I have been looking into a mesh system for my home. I use previous wireless routers (all have gigabit ethernet ports) I have had over the years throughout my home connected via ethernet so I have plenty of ethernet ports throughout the house plus wireless covering the whole house. Consider it a poor man's mess(h) system. A couple of those rooms were wired with CAT 5 cable years ago which limits those devices to 10/100 speeds so either the ethernet cables running to those rooms need to be replaced with CAT 6 cables or just move to a mesh system which I am finding can be pricey but the cat 5 cables are within walls up into the (very hot) attic and inside walls in target destination rooms. So not a trivial job to replace those cables.


----------



## harsh

P Smith said:


> I would like to see how you'll explain it to TS and how you'll guide him to setup such guest's network (my APs have no such ability)


If I had said APs, your challenge might have made sense. I said "modern routers".

The Verizon routers as well as the extenders have built-in guest network facilities and enabling a guest network on the router enables it automatically (using SON), on the extenders.

It would have been much easier to discuss all of this if we had been given model numbers (as we asked) rather than pictures.


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> b4pjoe then making other change the wifi will not effect other things ?


This is the problem. You haven't told us what the "other things" are.

That you've not been directly answering our questions makes it very hard to help you. We ask you a question about your TV settings and you reply with a picture of the Windows Wi-fi settings dialog (I'm guessing you don't use Wi-fi with your compter with since Wi-fi has always been disabled in the pictures).

Other times when we've told you that something (like the SSID not mattering), you've questioned our guidance as if you don't believe us. That is insulting to us.


Changing your Wi-fi SSID doesn't help anything. It is entirely made up and work just as well as if it were "painter23" or "farmer04". You have something that works now and changing it will require you to make several changes elsewhere in your home network (but nowhere else). Why bother when the best possible result is that nothing changes and anything less might involve you needing to hire someone to come to your home and fix it?


----------



## sportman9

harsh I did not intenf to insult anyone just want to change my wifi name verizon to come out $99 you can imagine not wanting to pay and do it myself hope you will for give me and assist me please


----------



## b4pjoe

You haven’t changed it yet?


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> harsh I did not intenf to insult anyone just want to change my wifi name verizon to come out $99 you can imagine not wanting to pay and do it myself hope you will for give me and assist me please


Leaving it alone will cost you nothing and you won't risk breaking anything.

I'm not sure who convinced you that your SSID needs to match your forum handle but it simply isn't true. There is nothing that connects the two. Period. Full stop.

Because we've told you time and again exactly what you need to do, we've given up on the idea that you can or really want to do this. There is also some concern that if you don't follow the instructions and make careful notes, you'll mess it up and we'll look like the bad guy because you couldn't execute.


----------



## sportman9

harsh *and b4pjoe I wlll let you know if and when it is done *


----------



## P Smith

Happy end if following...


----------



## Bill Broderick

I need to make some popcorn before continuing to read this thread. It's been very entertaining so far.


----------



## harsh

I see it more as Quixotic.


----------



## sportman9

harsh here is a screenshot of my wifi router the verizon person changed it to sportman13 the first time like I said I want to change it to another wifi name and on my samsung smart tv ?


----------



## harsh

sportman9 said:


> harsh here is a screenshot of my wifi router the verizon person changed it to sportman13 the first time like I said I want to change it to another wifi name and on my samsung smart tv ?


Go back to post #67 and _carefully_ read the posts from there forward. Your questions have all been answered many times (including some that you didn't ask but should have).

My opinion about your "need" to change the SSID hasn't changed. I still recommend that you forget about changing the SSID and use the password that the tech gave you to connect your Wi-fi devices. I firmly believe that changing the SSID is not something that _you_ could safely do regardless of what your "tech" says.


----------



## sportman9

harsh If you see the screenshot of my wifi router the verizon you can see loggin to change username and password and then is it change on the tv ?
*I read post #67 *


----------



## b4pjoe

That is not the login on the right side of that screenshot that is used on the TV. That is the admin login to your router so you can configure your router. Something that you definitely are not qualified to do.


----------



## sportman9

*b4pjoe can I loggin *
admin router change configure username and password looks easy ?


----------



## b4pjoe

You don't need to change the admin and password of the router. That login is NOT on your TV.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe here am logged in to the

admin router see username and password same appears on the samsung smart tv you said leave password and admin all I want is to have wifi name change from sportman13 to another


----------



## b4pjoe

That is a different screen shot than you posted earlier that showed your login to the router. This one is the the wifi SSID and password that you see on your TV. I already explained exactly where and how with screen shots to change sportman13 earlier in this thread and I am not going to post it again. Go back and look at the previous times you were told how to do this. And either do it or stop asking about it.


----------



## b4pjoe

Specifically the post I mentioned above is post #133: Post #133


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe it is the same screen shot I posted earlier that am login in the second screen shot to your saying it is the wifi SSID and password and name that I see on your TV ?


----------



## b4pjoe

I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe in the screen shos it is ?


----------



## b4pjoe

I have seen both of those. Still no idea what you are saying. Can you type in complete sentences with punctuation? Click the link below to see how to change Wi-Fi name.









Wifi and Streaming ?


b4pjoe when I hit this https://mynetworksettings.com here are two screenshot of my set up hope this gives you a better idea of my issue




www.dbstalk.com


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe starting to follow in your screen shot is both for wifi and streaming ? all I want to do in your screen shot is to change the name not password am I getting it ?


----------



## b4pjoe

So change the name and not the password.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe when the name is changed where is it changed will it change the new name from sportman13 every where am seeing it ?


----------



## b4pjoe

Any device that was using sportman13 will lose that connection…like your TV so you will need to go back into your TV and/or other devices Wi-Fi setting and select the new SSID name you changed from sportman13 and enter the password that you used previously if you didn’t change it.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe
I can change name and leave same password it will work with new name and old password ?


----------



## b4pjoe

Yes.


----------



## sportman9

b4pjoe where do I start from the screen shot I showed you ? and I see the sportman13 on TV and in windows and router loggin will I have to re-enter my streaming usernames and passwords ?


----------



## James Long

After you change (of your own choice after being cautioned not to make such a change) the SSID name on your router _ALL_ connected Wi-Fi devices using the sportman13 login will lose their Internet connection (unless they are in range of the second router using sportman13).

You will need to visit each device, find the new SSID and enter the password to reconnect each device to your router.

If you do not understand that process please do not change the SSID. Then again, it is your network. We have no responsibility to keep it working for you. Make the change or not - it is all up to you to choose and adjust your equipment.


----------



## b4pjoe

sportman9 said:


> b4pjoe where do I start from the screen shot I showed you ? and I see the sportman13 on TV and in windows and router loggin will I have to re-enter my streaming usernames and passwords ?


Again click the link below to see where to change it. It is the same as your screenshot. Where it says sportman13 change it to whatever you want and then click the "Apply Changes" button.









Wifi and Streaming ?


b4pjoe when I hit this https://mynetworksettings.com here are two screenshot of my set up hope this gives you a better idea of my issue




www.dbstalk.com





Then read the James Long post above this one.


----------



## sportman9

James Long
where do I start from the screen shot ? and I see the sportman13 on TV and in windows and router loggin will I have to re-enter my streaming usernames and passwords ?


----------



## b4pjoe

You keep asking the same questions and you don't read the posts that someone makes. I showed you exactly where to change it and James Long posted exactly what you have to do after you change it. If you can't follow directions stop asking the same thing over and over and over and over and over.


----------



## b4pjoe

Request this thread be locked. He has been answered multiple times.


----------



## sportman9

*b4pjoe then please give me directions start to finish please*


----------



## James Long

Please read the answers previously posted. Repeating answers is not helping.


----------

